# مشروع منهج للتعليم الثانوي الفرع الصناعي تخصص تكييف وتبريد من انتاج ملتقى المهندسين



## فريد سعيد نماس (23 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​اود ان اطرح هذا الموضوع الان لانني كنت في يوم من الايام معلم مدرب تكييف لمدة تسع سنوات وبصراحة لم اجد منهاج شمولي وتطبيقي ملم بالمادة حيث ان اغلب المناهج كلاسيكية غير فنية 
وبما ان ملتقى المهندسين العرب وقسم هندسة التبريد والتكييف خاصة يظم وبدون مجاملة بعض من عمالقة التكييف في الوطن العربي
واتوقع ان تمازجت الخبرات الفنية والنظرية وبالقليل من التنسيقات التربوية نستطيع انجاز منهاج للتعليم الثانوي الصناعي تخصص التكييف والتبريد 
حيث نبداء بتقسيم المنهج على جزئين للصف الاول الثاتنوي والثاني ثانوي ثم نضع رؤوس اقلام للخطة التي سوف يبنى عليها المنهاج ويقوم الاعضاء بناء على هيكلة الخطة جمع المادة العلمية ومن ثم نقوم بتعيين لجنة لتنسيق المنهاج وترتيبة واعدادة واخراجه على صورة كتاب الكتروني ومن ثم طرحه على الاعضاء وتنقيحه ومن ثم اخراجه في المرحلة النهائية كاول منهج علمي للمرحله الثانوية من اعداد ملتقى المهندسين العرب
وان شاء الله يلقى طرحي هذا صدى لديكم


----------



## محمد حسيين (23 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك على الفكرة يا معلم وأرجو من الاخوة المشرفين و الأعضاء أهل العلم في هذا الموضوع أن يتفاعلوا معك 
وأنا من أول التلاميـــــــــــــــذ


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للعضو الفعال محمد حسين للتفاعل 
وارجوا من الاخوة الاعضاء ان يبدو ما لديهم لكي نبداء بتنفيذ مشروع المنهاج نحن لسنا وزارة تربية لكن صدقوني ان اغلب مناهج التعليم الصناعي وضعت بشكل كمي لا كيفي


----------



## م/عادل حسن (26 أغسطس 2009)

انا مع الفكره وانا مستعد ان اشارك فى هذا الموضوع
بحيث ناخد كتاب معترف بيه فى التبريد والتكييف ونقوم بترجمته وتعريبه ليكون مرجعا علميا
بحيث يكون كل واحد من الاعضاء بيترجم او بيشرح فصل كام
وكمان يكون فيه عندنا لجنه تراجع الكتاب اللى نعمله 
وانا مستعد وياريت باقى الاعضاء يشاركونا


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (26 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي على التفاعل وانا ان شاء الله سوف اعد خطة نمشي عليها


----------



## ظماي انت (27 أغسطس 2009)

فكرة ممتازة اخوي على الاقل توضح للدارس اساسيات المهنه و تصقله على ان يكون مميزا و لا يضيع في الدش اللي موجود في الكتب التقليدية و انا معاك و اي خدمة انا حاضر 

تقبل مروري


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (27 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المرور


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (10 نوفمبر 2009)

صديقى العزيز انا على استعداد تام للعمل فى مشروعك ولدى الخبرة الكافية فى علية التدريب والتعليم فكنت اعمل مدرب بمركز تدريب تقنى ب
احدى الدو العربية الشقيقة وكذلك كثيرا ما القيت محاضرات ودورات تدريبية وجاهز لمشاركتك ارجو مراسلتى على عنوان البريد الخاص بى المرفق بموقعى الالكترونى او مرفق بملفى الشخصى


----------



## سمير شربك (11 نوفمبر 2009)

أرجوا التفاعل مع هذا الطلب فقد سبق وطلبت بوجود عباقرة التكيف والتبريد في ملتقانا الرائع القيام بترجمة 
ماهو مفيد لخدمة المهتمين بأمر التكييف والتبريد 
وأخيرا خلاصة الترجمة ( ابتكار) 
وشكرا


----------



## نور محمد علي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

فكرة اكثر من رائعة يارب تكتمل


----------



## Badran Mohammed (11 نوفمبر 2009)

فكرة جيدة 
ولنعمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل معا من اجل النهوض بمستوى المهندس العربي 
مع التقدير للجميع


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للجميع على المرور
غدا الخميس ان شاء الله سوف اضع الخطة التي سوف نبداء بها بتجميع المادة العلمية


----------



## جي اه (5 يناير 2011)

سلام عليكم فينك يابشمهندس فريد 
وفين مشاراكاتك
ادعو الله أن يكون السبب خير


----------



## astudent (1 يونيو 2011)

يا جماعة ده موضوع رسالة الماجستير بتاعتى وممكن اساعد فية


----------



## mohamed el ashry (4 يونيو 2011)

الاخ والخوات الكرام انا اعمل في مجال التكييف والتبريد والتحكم الخاص بالتبريد واود ان اقول لكم ان لم اكن بهده المهاره لولا اساتذتي الافاضل في الثانويه وعلي مجهودهم معنا وكانو يعملون كهاكذا اخذ المعلمون بانشاء كتاب من خبراتهم وشرح في الورشه والتطبيق العملي والخمد لله وانا ادعو لهم علي الملاء بالتوفيق وادعو لك اخي صاحب الفكره للنهض بمستوي التعليم الفني وانا في الخدمه معكم ممكن انشئ لكم جزء خاص بالكهرباء التحكم للتبريد والتكييف وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المارد الجبار (4 يونيو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (6 يونيو 2011)

فكره جميله جدا والطلاب بحاجه ماسه لكتب مترجمه ولخص فيه (تجارب قييمه)اخي الكريم سر على بركه الله ليكون علم وصدقه جاريه لك بعدالموت وكل من شارك ويمكن المشروع ان (يدعم كل من في الملتقى كلاعلى حسب مقدرته ) ليكي يخرخ بصوره جميله وعلميه وسلسه


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (7 يونيو 2011)

محتاجين كتاب عربى حساب احمال وحساب داكت صاج وحساب مواسير الماء والمضخات اما بالنسبه لاساسيات التبريد والتكييف كله حفظها وشاكر


----------



## SAMEH7777 (1 ديسمبر 2011)

فريد سعيد نماس قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​اود ان اطرح هذا الموضوع الان لانني كنت في يوم من الايام معلم مدرب تكييف لمدة تسع سنوات وبصراحة لم اجد منهاج شمولي وتطبيقي ملم بالمادة حيث ان اغلب المناهج كلاسيكية غير فنية
> وبما ان ملتقى المهندسين العرب وقسم هندسة التبريد والتكييف خاصة يظم وبدون مجاملة بعض من عمالقة التكييف في الوطن العربي
> واتوقع ان تمازجت الخبرات الفنية والنظرية وبالقليل من التنسيقات التربوية نستطيع انجاز منهاج للتعليم الثانوي الصناعي تخصص التكييف والتبريد
> حيث نبداء بتقسيم المنهج على جزئين للصف الاول الثاتنوي والثاني ثانوي ثم نضع رؤوس اقلام للخطة التي سوف يبنى عليها المنهاج ويقوم الاعضاء بناء على هيكلة الخطة جمع المادة العلمية ومن ثم نقوم بتعيين لجنة لتنسيق المنهاج وترتيبة واعدادة واخراجه على صورة كتاب الكتروني ومن ثم طرحه على الاعضاء وتنقيحه ومن ثم اخراجه في المرحلة النهائية كاول منهج علمي للمرحله الثانوية من اعداد ملتقى المهندسين العرب
> وان شاء الله يلقى طرحي هذا صدى لديكم


فعلا دا موجود اول المنتدا كل شئ عن التبريد والتكييف
ومجمع للكتب
:85:


----------

